# Matt Brown thinks women should fight topless + have no KO power



## The Best Around (Oct 18, 2011)

http://www.mmafighting.com/2014/1/9...y-ufc-dana-white-cormier-wwe-digital-mma-news



> "Women were fighting?"
> 
> It doesn't sound like Matt Brown will be joining Armbar Nation anytime soon. On the mend recovering from two torn discs in his back, UFC welterweight Matt Brown got a few pals together for the inaugural episode of his podcast. In an obviously relaxed setting joined by a few like-minded friends, Brown began opening up on his thoughts on women's MMA. With the conversation centered on UFC women's bantamweight champion Ronda Rousey's recent title defense to Miesha Tate at UFC 168, Brown was a bit reluctant to give the pair their due.
> 
> ...


This should be interesting to hear the aftermath on this. That'll also put him in Dana's doghouse since he (obviously) loves Rousey.


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

Well Brown you had a good run. RIP


----------



## amoosenamedhank (Sep 2, 2009)

Well he sounds pretty uneducated on his own sport. KO's happen in both the woman's division and the fly weight... so I guess I don't get it...

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Swp (Jan 2, 2010)

What man doesnt think that ??
And yea , they don't have KO power... well most of them atleast ... you can clearly see , they have some great openings but when they hit they don't do much damage thats why most of the wins in wmma are by submissions ...
But yea ... ufc beeing such pussies this days being afraid not to give the idiots that try to stop the sport more fuel , the fighters cant have a honest opinion. or make a joke


----------



## amoosenamedhank (Sep 2, 2009)

My point being, WMMA is still in its early stages. You will never have the talent pool available that you do with men, but it's not as if nothing happens.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

> "The whole fight we have women in one room, men in another room," says Brown. "Rousey and Miesha come on and all the women just f*****g gather around the TV like it's the f******g Kardashians coming on."
> 
> "I always said, 'I don't know why they put women in the UFC.' Now I know why."
> 
> "I just think this, if I'm [going] to pay $60 for a Pay-Per-View to watch women fight they should at least be topless.


What a sexist piece of shit view on WMMA this guy has.


----------



## H33LHooK (Jul 13, 2011)

Rauno said:


> "
> 
> What a sexist piece of shit view on WMMA this guy has.


It's pretty despicable. 

I always thought Brown sounded and fought like a mental midget. 

Matt's camp just before he went on that podcast: "Now go out there and lose some fans".

.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

I know who I'm rooting against in his next fight.


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

He thinks 125ers generally can't have knock out power? He clearly hasn't seen Dodson, Lineker, or Benavidez (among others) fight then, and you can't say that, but then praise the 125 kingpin about his knock out win. Good job contradicting yourself.

I wonder if Dana White will have something to say about the blatant sexism? I don't really care about his comment on women having no knock out power (although some do), but the topless joke could get a lot of backlash. Whether he's joking or not, he probably should have said that off the record. Saying it to the media could affect his career big time if he pisses the right/wrong people off.


----------



## TheNinja (Dec 10, 2008)

If you don't like it that's one thing, but being a fighter you might not want to crack jokes or make obscene comments like these. He should have came across across more like GSP, but even that pissed Ronda off and he was being nice about it.

I have said personally for years I'm not a big fan of female MMA, but I don't make fun of them. Everybody is allowed to have their preferences.


----------



## Sports_Nerd (Apr 23, 2012)

Swp said:


> What man doesnt think that ??


'Sup?

I don't watch MMA for fap fodder, and don't understand anyone who does.


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

everyone loves tits. :thumb02:


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)




----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

OU said:


>


I should get that shirt, but only if it's available in black... or camouflage.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

I respect him for voicing his opinion and being free about it. 

But I expect Dana to not be pleased. And he could have said it in a better way then going off about topless ladies. Sort of dumb when he had so much going for him for once in his career. 

At times it is better to just shut your mouth. 

I'm not a big fan of WMMA so I am with him in a sense. But I wouldn't of put it anywhere near how he put it.


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

meh, in a month everyone will have forgotten this.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

Big Matt Brown fan, but kind of let down by his personal beliefs on this.


----------



## Swp (Jan 2, 2010)

Hammerlock2.0 said:


> I know who I'm rooting against in his next fight.


Typical ... How does this have to do anything with him as a fighter ... This is what I hate about so called "fans" they don't like fighters for their fighter skills ...
I dont care that he's a idiot he's an amazing fighter and I always root for someone like him doesnt matter that he's a moron on not ...


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Just when I started liking Matt Brown for being a cool guy, then has to go say something shitty like that. Very disappointed in him.


----------



## Swp (Jan 2, 2010)

Sports_Nerd said:


> 'Sup?
> 
> I don't watch MMA for fap fodder, and don't understand anyone who does.


no shit ? I wasnt talking about going that far , ofcourse we love wmma cuz its an awesome sport with awesome athlets ...
Sorry but I got some news to tell you if you never thought of that or something like that atleast once , you are probably asexualy or gay , not trolling I'm serious ....


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Swp said:


> Typical ... How does this have to do anything with him as a fighter ... This is what I hate about so called "fans" they don't like fighters for their fighter skills ...
> I dont care that he's a idiot he's an amazing fighter and I always root for someone like him doesnt matter that he's a moron on not ...


Who said it had something to do with him as a fighter? He didn't say anything about his skills or that he won't enjoy the fight, he doesn't like him as a person and that's that.


----------



## Swp (Jan 2, 2010)

Rauno said:


> Who said it had something to do with him as a fighter? He didn't say anything about his skills or that he won't enjoy the fight, he doesn't like him as a person and that's that.


 Ok maybe I read to much into it , I was reading that he doesnt like him as a fighter now... if he was trying saying that he was rooting for him to lose from now on but still likes him as a fighter , Ok , sorry


----------



## Sports_Nerd (Apr 23, 2012)

Swp said:


> no shit ? I wasnt talking about going that far , ofcourse we love wmma cuz its an awesome sport with awesome athlets ...
> Sorry but I got some news to tell you if you never thought of that or something like that atleast once , you are probably asexualy or gay , not trolling I'm serious ....


Nope. I'm just not an adolescent nor a mental midget.


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

I want Gina Carano to mount me. :wink03:


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

hellholming said:


> I want Gina Carano to mount me. :wink03:


tut tut tut just when the subject-matter was so high-brow


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

Don't worry, Liza. Staff is going to take care of it. And it won't be pretty. :sarcastic10:


----------



## Swp (Jan 2, 2010)

Sports_Nerd said:


> Nope. I'm just not an adolescent nor a mental midget.


No rush , you come out of the closet whenever you want !



hellholming said:


> I want Gina Carano to mount me. :wink03:


hihihihi


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)




----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Hammerlock2.0 said:


> Don't worry, Liza. Staff is going to take care of it. And it won't be pretty. :sarcastic10:


lol I edited it just in case my weird humour didn't come across


----------



## GDPofDRB (Apr 18, 2013)

Don't generally hear Brown speak much, I guess we know why.

Wonder how long it's gonna take for one of these idiots to get the UFC sued for harassment. You don't say the females at your job should be working topless unless you work at a titty bar, who lacks that much common sense?


----------



## GDPofDRB (Apr 18, 2013)

Swp said:


> Typical ... How does this have to do anything with him as a fighter ... This is what I hate about so called "fans" they don't like fighters for their fighter skills ...
> I dont care that he's a idiot he's an amazing fighter and I always root for someone like him doesnt matter that he's a moron on not ...


Matt Brown is a man before he is a fighter. People are fans of things they want to root for. A child rapist could be the best and most exciting fighter in the world, but I'd be no fan of his, would you?


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

> Before Brown began training for a career in mixed martial arts, he was addicted to drugs and drinking. Brown realized that he needed a hobby, to keep him away from the party lifestyle. His nickname "The Immortal" was given to him by his friends after he had survived an overdose from heroin.


Got that from his wiki page. Just a little context on who Matt Brown is...


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

OU said:


> Got that from his wiki page. Just a little context on who Matt Brown is...


And the hobby he found was cage fighting.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Oh noes! Male MMA fighter has a sexist viewpoint!? Who would have thought it...


----------



## JoeRashed (Jan 11, 2012)

the last time Matt brown opened his mouth was saying that he's a better wrestler than GSP  

so what did you expect ?


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

I like watching Matt Brown fight.

Generally speaking the women have less knockouts. It is harder for a women to generate the power necessary for a clean knockout then it is for a man. That said it does happen and when it happens it usually makes it that much more impressive. Also i have not watched more then 10 female fights maybe but for anyone that has thuroughly searched and watched their fights. Do they get alot of their knockouts via kicks or knees?? My guess is they do but iv not looked it up yet. So if anyone who has watched alot of female fights read this feel free to answer this for me. 

The 125ers while im willing to bet have slightly less KOs then the heavier weights i think it is probably not that much different. The lighter weights in boxing struggle to get KOs which is where this belief stems from. But in MMA the gloves are much smaller and you can get a KO with Kicks/Knees which can easily generate enough power for a KO no matter what weight your fighting at.

To me it sounds like Matt Brown is just old fashioned. These statements seem to have been a bad move on his part though since not that long ago everyone loved watching this guy and now he is public enemy number 1.

Personally i just want to see Ronda freak out after someone asks her about this comment.


----------



## ReptilianSlayer (Sep 2, 2013)

CupCake said:


> Just when I started liking Matt Brown for being a cool guy, then has to go say something shitty like that. Very disappointed in him.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

I both support women's MMA and for Matt Brown to continue to speak his mind on such subjects. We're getting to a point where our fighters have no personality and I don't like that.

Also women should fight topless if they wish, it would likely be a huge benefit to them as it would remove friction for submissions. It's also absurb that I can now get drunk, smoke pot, while playing a video game about beating hookers to death but heavens to betsy if I see a boob. Don't want to damage the family entertainment of my violent sport.

#freethenipple.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

ReptilianSlayer said:


>


:laugh:

Funny how when Don Frye does the whole sexist schtick, it the coolest thing ever.

...

Admittedly, Don Frye is considerably cooler then Matt Brown to begin with.


----------



## ReptilianSlayer (Sep 2, 2013)

Soojooko said:


> :laugh:
> 
> Funny how when Don Frye does the whole sexist schtick, it the coolest thing ever.
> 
> ...


Frye also called Dan Henderson out on being a right nob head in person.

People jump to serious conclusions from text interviews. Matt Brown could have been joking and laughing about these things in person and not taking his comments seriously for all we know.

Even if he wasn't, and he was being deadly serious, he should still have the right to freely express his opinion though, whether you agree with it or not.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

This is pretty much what I would expect from Matt Brown.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

ReptilianSlayer said:


>


I assume I should be laughing huh?

Funny how out of a thread of comments, where some members say just what I said...you still pick mine out.


----------



## ReptilianSlayer (Sep 2, 2013)

CupCake said:


> I assume I should be laughing huh?
> 
> Funny how out of a thread of comments, where some members say just what I said...you still pick mine out.


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

John8204 said:


> I both support women's MMA and for Matt Brown to continue to speak his mind on such subjects. We're getting to a point where our fighters have no personality and I don't like that.
> 
> Also women should fight topless if they wish, it would likely be a huge benefit to them as it would remove friction for submissions. It's also absurb that I can now get drunk, smoke pot, while playing a video game about beating hookers to death but heavens to betsy if I see a boob. Don't want to damage the family entertainment of my violent sport.
> 
> #freethenipple.


I have no idea what the hell GTA has to do with anything. That weak ass argument needs to be left back in 2000 with those mothers that can't control their children.


----------



## ReptilianSlayer (Sep 2, 2013)

OU said:


> I have no idea what the hell GTA has to do with anything. That weak ass argument needs to be left back in 2000 with those mothers that can't control their children.


He's saying that people can abuse and murder hookers in one of the most popular video games of our time without batting an eye lid, but the moment a fighter makes a sexist comment(which he could have been joking about), there's soon to be 352 pages about unacceptable sexism and Matt Brown bashing on an internet forum.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

Actually what I'm saying is we live in a society that is accommodating to drugs, alchool, and violence yet topless women is considered obscene.

Their is a show called @midnight and they showed some horrific art from etsy of a cat coming out of a womans vagina. The cat coming out of the vagina wasn't blurred but the nipples were.

Its insane that people are still getting bent out of shape about tits when everything else is society has been relaxed.


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

ReptilianSlayer said:


> He's saying that people can abuse and murder hookers in one of the most popular video games of our time without batting an eye lid, but the moment a fighter makes a sexist comment(which he could have been joking about), there's soon to be 352 pages about unacceptable sexism and Matt Brown bashing on an internet forum.


Yeah that video game argument about GTA is about 15 years old and about as lame as they come. The fact that it's brought up in this thread is hilarious.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

OU said:


> Yeah that video game argument about GTA is about 15 years old and about as lame as they come. The fact that it's brought up in this thread is hilarious.


didnt a new GTA game that sold very well come out.... recently? :confused02:




> 1. Best-selling action-adventure videogame in 24 hours
> 
> 2. Best-selling videogame in 24 hours
> 
> ...


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

Forget I mentioned it. Nothing more lame then a GTA argument. The first game came out in 1997. That's about how old that annoying argument is.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)




----------



## ReptilianSlayer (Sep 2, 2013)

OU said:


> Yeah that video game argument about GTA is about 15 years old and about as lame as they come. The fact that it's brought up in this thread is hilarious.


I'm not sure what argument it is you're referring to.

If you're a cold blooded psychopath and murder old people and hookers in GTA, then that means you're a potential psychopath in real life? Is this the argument you think I'm presenting?


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

ReptilianSlayer said:


> I'm not sure what argument it is you're referring to.
> 
> If you're a cold blooded psychopath and murder old people and hookers in GTA, then that means you're a potential psychopath in real life? Is this the argument you think I'm presenting?


I'm talking about the fact that GTA and video game content was even brought up as a reference in this thread is...I can't properly express what I want to say without it being offensive. I'll leave it at that and no more response about GTA from me.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

To be fair I wouldn't mind seeing Meisha and Ronda fight topless. Not 'cause I don't think they should be in the UFC, but... yeah...


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

John8204 said:


> Actually what I'm saying is we live in a society that is accommodating to drugs, alchool, and violence yet topless women is considered obscene.
> 
> Their is a show called @midnight and they showed some horrific art from etsy of a cat coming out of a womans vagina. The cat coming out of the vagina wasn't blurred but the nipples were.
> 
> Its insane that people are still getting bent out of shape about tits when everything else is society has been relaxed.


http://www.huffingtonpost.com/lina-esco/facebook-war-on-nipples_b_4548832.html

Off topic but I read this article on facebook today, thought it was kinda funny and ties in to what you're saying.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

OU never once insinuated that if you're a cold blooded psychopath and murder old people and hookers in GTA, then that means you're a potential psychopath in real life. 

And it shouldn't have even been brought up!


----------



## ReptilianSlayer (Sep 2, 2013)

CupCake said:


> OU never once insinuated that if you're a cold blooded psychopath and murder old people and hookers in GTA, then that means you're a potential psychopath in real life.
> 
> I never once insinuated that he suggested that either. In fact, I clearly stated that he was AGAINST that view point if you read over the post.


----------



## Scarecrow (Mar 20, 2008)

I don't think there was a lot of seriousness behind the "sexist" part of Matt's comments. They probably don't deserve to be posted on the internet for the world to see, but I can see a bit of humor coming across in the post. I hear stuff like this said anytime I get together with my college drinking buddies all the time. We're never serious despite how much we like looking at topless women. It's just the wrong forum to be saying crap like this.


----------



## GDPofDRB (Apr 18, 2013)

I might be a fight off but 9 of the last 12 125 pound UFC fights have ended in KO. Just thought it was worth highlighting the additional stupidity of his ignorance.

edit, I was off a little: Does Matt Brown even watch UFC?

Last 13 UFC flyweight fights:
8 KOs
4 Decisions
1 Submission

Not bad for people Matt thinks are not built up to par by his standards.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

135lbs


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

:laugh:

Love Matt Brown, he should talk less though.


----------



## Swp (Jan 2, 2010)

GDPofDRB said:


> Matt Brown is a man before he is a fighter. People are fans of things they want to root for. A child rapist could be the best and most exciting fighter in the world, but I'd be no fan of his, would you?


 You're going to far , comparing this to child abuse... I personally don't care about their personal life all I care about their fighting life ...
Thats "judge a book by the cover" mentality ... hate it !
This is fighting game , like someone for their fighting not what he/she says...


----------



## GDPofDRB (Apr 18, 2013)

Swp said:


> You're going to far , comparing this to child abuse... I personally don't care about their personal life all I care about their fighting life ...
> Thats "judge a book by the cover" mentality ... hate it !
> This is fighting game , like someone for their fighting not what he/she says...


It was a yes or no question, and rhetorical at that. No decent person should be a fan of a pedophile simply because they are a good fighter.


----------



## Term (Jul 28, 2009)

Matt is probably going to catch some flack for that one. As someone else mentioned you can't suggest you think it's OK for women in the workplace as long as they are topless. I am sure almost every man out there has suggested this jokingly, admittedly some not, at some point in their life. A UFC fighter, whose bosses are trying to build a women's division are probably not going to like hearing one of their own fighters saying something like that joking or not. If a cop or a soldier in a podcast said they were alright with women in the force as long as they were topless, it would not go over well. I don't imagine that Dana and company are going to be too happy with this.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

lol I love Barb Honchak's response


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

This just in matt brown is goddamned hilarious, I can see him chewing tabacco and spitting in a barrel while he was saying this. Another thing is why on earth has the UFC become freaking TMZ the last few years just leave them alone they aren't red carpet celebs this doesn't happen in boxing not even to mayweather. In b4 dana makes him do a " I did not mean what I said, I love all women. I will be donating half my purse to the belleemic teenages foundation"


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

He is hilarious, I love the visual thinking this guy gives you.


----------



## Woodenhead (Jan 5, 2010)

meh. It's no worse than how every thread here about women's MMA always has posts about how good looking (or ugly) the fighters are, and that kinda thing. I'm not a fan of either viewpoint.

(Only difference is Brown is in the same company.)


----------



## HellRazor (Sep 24, 2006)

Seems to me his assessment is pretty accurate. It IS like the men's 125lb division. Knockouts do happen, but basically it's from perfect shots, fully committed. You don't see knockouts in women's mma from a lead hand hook. It from an overhand reverse punch, or a rear leg kick. Stuff you can get your whole body behind.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

http://www.bloodyelbow.com/2014/1/9/5294038/ufc-matt-brown-apologizes-for-telling-female-fighters-to-go-topless-mma-news



> UFC welterweight Matt Brown got himself into hot water on Thursday with an insensitive remark regarding his female colleagues. Brown debuted his podcast Legit Man Shit earlier this week. One of the topics he addressed was women fighting in the Octagon.
> 
> Identifying his disinterest in WMMA, Brown proposed a solution:
> 
> ...


Now that's better Matt, good boy!


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

ReptilianSlayer said:


>


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rFPjK7c6yjk


----------



## SmackyBear (Feb 14, 2008)

> "How many knockouts do you see in women's fights? It's not really my thing, I respect what they do, but look, they don't have the body type or the power, all that s**t, for knockouts. If you're not a good grappler in women's MMA then you're behind. It's no different than the 125 [pound] division of men's MMA in that they're just really not built for knockouts."


That's not really been accurate so far.

Last May, Reed Kuhn at fightnomics broke down the way UFC fights have been finished since 2007, and they were separated by weight class.

http://fightnomics.com/blog/ufc-finishes-by-weight-class-2013/

The flyweights (T)KO percentage was 25%. Certainly below average, but actually above LWs' who were at 22%. And LW seems to be a division most fans (especially hardcores) enjoy.

And if anything, the flyweights' percentage will go up. As GDPofDRB pointed out, flyweights have been on a tear recently. A quick and dirty count of fights since Kuhn's 25% figure (fights through May 1st) shows that 50% of all flyweight fights have been finished via (T)KO. So the next time he updates these, that 25% will probably be significantly higher.

For the women, the sample size is small, but by my quick perusal of the stats, 50% of their fights are finished, which is average for the UFC as a whole, and 37.5% of their fights end in (T)KO. Matt Brown's current division of WW sits at 31% (T)KO, which is halfway in between men's FlW as of May 1st and women's BW as of right now.

If he means just true KOs, that might be a different story. But considering Brown went almost seven full years between his first and second KO victories, it seems almost like he'd be disqualifying himself from being exciting by using that as a litmus test.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Fat bald prick dana is, let matt brown say what he wants to say. I called it a canned apology directly from the PC police. From women will never be in the UFC to matt "mr fox" brown apologising to his female coworkers.


----------



## MMATycoon (Aug 15, 2011)

I would definitely pay 60$ to see that


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

I'd pay 60$ to see Matt Brown vs Dana White.


----------



## H33LHooK (Jul 13, 2011)

UFC_OWNS said:


> Fat bald prick dana is, let matt brown say what he wants to say. I called it a canned apology directly from the PC police. From women will never be in the UFC to matt "mr fox" brown apologising to his female coworkers.


I submit that Matt _did_ say what he wanted to- both during the aforementioned podcast, and when he apologized.

He's a big boy. He chose to say something that would be controversial to many people, and counter to the UFC's code of conduct.

Then he chose to say he was sorry in order to save his job.

No one forced him to do anything. 

Demonizing Dana- in this particular instance- is a mistake.

.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Matt Brown had nothing to do with writing that apology. The man sounds nothing like that. It was a canned apology written by UFC corporate, to which Matt signed his name.


----------



## Term (Jul 28, 2009)

Canadian Psycho said:


> Matt Brown had nothing to do with writing that apology. The man sounds nothing like that. It was a canned apology written by UFC corporate, to which Matt signed his name.



He could have declined to sign it. He may have no longer had a job in the UFC if he had. Sometimes standing up for what you believe means accepting the consequences of you beliefs. My guess is, his belief in women only being allowed to fight topless was not really something he felt that strongly about.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

He certainly could have declined to sign or okay it. But no one should believe that those are actually his words. That's all I'm getting at.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

H33LHooK said:


> Then he chose to say he was sorry in order to save his job.
> 
> No one forced him to do anything.


That is pretty much forcing him to apologize, as much as you can force anyone to do anything.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Canadian Psycho said:


> Matt Brown had nothing to do with writing that apology. The man sounds nothing like that. It was a canned apology written by UFC corporate, to which Matt signed his name.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

^ Someone rep this man, as I cannot just yet.


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

Canadian Psycho said:


> ^ Someone rep this man, as I cannot just yet.


done :thumbsup:


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

Soojooko said:


>


Nice.


----------



## ReptilianSlayer (Sep 2, 2013)

Soojooko said:


>


----------



## Swp (Jan 2, 2010)

So no repercussions ? 
When Matt Mitrione said the thing about that dude that wants to beat women professionally , Dana was " ooo how can he said something that its true , I'm gonna suspend and cut his pay .." That Fallon chick/dude wasnt even in UFC ffs 
I usually like Dana but this type of situations makes me wanna slap his greedy bald head.


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

Swp said:


> So no repercussions ?
> When Matt Mitrione said the thing about that dude that wants to beat women professionally , Dana was " ooo how can he said something that its true , I'm gonna suspend and cut his pay .." That Fallon chick/dude wasnt even in UFC ffs
> I usually like Dana but this type of situations makes me wanna slap his greedy bald head.


Yeah but in reality Matt suffered no real repercussions. Just empty words from Dana to look good in the media. It's like suspending a pitcher in baseball for 2 games when he won't even start during that period anyways.


----------



## Swp (Jan 2, 2010)

Welll , yea but he had to pay a fee , if I'm not mistaken, with the money he just won from KO'ing Philip De Fries..


----------



## buddyface (Oct 9, 2008)

Swp said:


> So no repercussions ?
> When Matt Mitrione said the thing about that dude that wants to beat women professionally , Dana was " ooo how can he said something that its true , I'm gonna suspend and cut his pay .." That Fallon chick/dude wasnt even in UFC ffs
> I usually like Dana but this type of situations makes me wanna slap his greedy bald head.


The difference I think is Matt Brown was expressing his opinion/belief whereas Meathead went over the the top to point of hate speech. 



Term said:


> Matt is probably going to catch some flack for that one. As someone else mentioned you can't suggest you think it's OK for women in the workplace as long as they are topless. I am sure almost every man out there has suggested this jokingly, admittedly some not, at some point in their life. A UFC fighter, whose bosses are trying to build a women's division are probably not going to like hearing one of their own fighters saying something like that joking or not. If a cop or a soldier in a podcast said they were alright with women in the force as long as they were topless, it would not go over well. I don't imagine that Dana and company are going to be too happy with this.


This is the issue here that some are missing. You don't talk about female coworkers as objects. Aside from being common decency 101, this is also Human Resources and avoid lawsuits 101.


----------



## The Best Around (Oct 18, 2011)

"Women's bantamweight champion, Ronda Rousey issues her first comment with Bloody Elbow regarding Matt Brown's sexist comments.

When the UFC signed their deal with FOX, it became paramount to put forth a certain image, and being sexist and intolerant has no place on that image. The fighter code of conduct policy has seen fines, suspensions and public apologies issued. Knowing that this conduct policy is in place and actually recognizing it are two different things, though.

In the most recent public faux pas, Welterweight contender, Matt Brown is the latest to cross the line with some comments he made regarding the UFC's female division. During the pilot episode of his Legit Man Shit (Yes, that is the real name of the show) podcast, Brown expressed that if he were going to pay $60 for fight cards that featured women, then they needed to be topless.

He went on to make a few other cringe worthy comments towards women, and has caused quite a stir among media, fans and the folks over at FOX. After two days of a roiling storm of backlash, the episode has since been pulled from the website, and an apology was issued.

Now, comments from several notable females in the sport have been made via social media. Invicta FC president Shannon Knapp and Olympic medalist, Sara McMann being among those speaking out on the issue. *I reached out to women's Bantamweight champion and Olympic medalist, Ronda Rousey for a comment on the situation via text, and her reply was short and to the point:

Wait.... Who's Matt Brown?*

Rousey has long been a champion for the female athletic sector and is hailed as the usher of women into the UFC. She is currently on a press tour with several other fighters, to promote her upcoming fight with McMann.

You can follow Ronda via her Twitter account, @RondaRousey"

Source: Bloody Elbow

*****************

(perfect response in my opinion)


----------



## Swp (Jan 2, 2010)

I hope that was ignorant response from Ronda , and she heard about him but doesnt want to give him her attention ...
The dude is a pro MMA fighter since 2004/2005 , just saying...


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

I remember Sonnen trying to bait Leasnar some time back. In an interview, Lesnar was asked what he thought of Chaels insults. Brock looked completely deadpan. "Who?". It was a great moment, whether Brock actually knew who Chael was or not.

From that day onwards, Sonnen never said a single word about Brock. :laugh:


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

Matt Brown > a thousand Ronda Rouseys

even if she has tits.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

hellholming said:


> Matt Brown > a thousand Ronda Rouseys
> 
> even if she has tits.


Ronda's Judo is probably more technical and well polished than anything in Matt Brown's game. :thumb03:


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Ronda has tits?


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

HitOrGetHit said:


> Ronda's Judo is probably more technical and well polished than anything in Matt Brown's game. :thumb03:


don't care.

Matt Brown's fights > Ronda's fights


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)




----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

I like WMMA. It's been very exciting so far. But lets all stop pretending like they are that skilful. Ronda's striking is top 5 worst in the entire of UFC. The women in UFC don't really have much KO power. Even Cyborg just smashes women, rather than KO them.

He's being sexist, whatever, but he's still not 100% wrong. Sorry if that offends you ***** ass mahfukaz, but at the end of the day there isn't a single female fighter who does half of what Big Roy or Hendricks do.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Soojooko said:


> I remember Sonnen trying to bait Leasnar some time back. In an interview, Lesnar was asked what he thought of Chaels insults. Brock looked completely deadpan. "Who?". It was a great moment, whether Brock actually knew who Chael was or not.
> 
> From that day onwards, Sonnen never said a single word about Brock. :laugh:


Brock Lesnar is such a badass. I doubt he could even name a champion right now.


----------



## ReptilianSlayer (Sep 2, 2013)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> Brock Lesnar is such a badass. I doubt he could even name a champion right now.


No idea how that makes him a bad ass, but his reaction to Sonnens comments was hilarious. I genuinely don't think he had any idea who he was.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

H33LHooK said:


> I submit that Matt _did_ say what he wanted to- both during the aforementioned podcast, and when he apologized.
> 
> He's a big boy. He chose to say something that would be controversial to many people, and counter to the UFC's code of conduct.
> 
> ...


This ain't no desk job where every dork around the water cooler says hey bob did you see that big bang theory episode last night oh ho ho was that some family friendly fun a little bit to salty with the humor in some parts though.

They aren't co workers, co workers help each other and work in socially peaceful working environments. GSP and nick Diaz aren't co-workers they are both trying to destroy each other. Since when does everyone have to be nice to eachother let alone fighters of all people.


----------



## Term (Jul 28, 2009)

UFC_OWNS said:


> Since when does everyone have to be nice to eachother let alone fighters of all people.


I think it started in about the last 10 years or so.

Your right they are not co-workers in the sense of people in an office, but they do work for the same company. Like it or not the UFC is trying to make MMA and WMMA a main stream sport on a mainstream Network. Putting aside the PC crap, he basically said his employer is putting out a shitty PPV product by having woman's MMA on it. I can't imagine too many employers would be happy with that. 

He objectified women and put down his employee's product in one fell swoop, and posted it on the internet. That is just not a smart thing to do.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Well it's not like he is wrong with most of what he is saying anyways, the demand is not that high to follow sarah kaufman to a title shot. And working for the same company only technically makes you co-workers by default, these people don't want to make buddy buddies with each other and since it's the fighting business they should not have to be nice to each other. That's like having a comedy central roast and then saying you have to have at least 3 friendly PC jokes in there.


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

It's not about making buddie buddie. Fighters can and do call each other names all they want, but Term is right there. Brown wasn't calling names on a specific fighter, but spoke bad about his employers product in public and that's nothing an employer likes to hear.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Voiceless said:


> It's not about making buddie buddie. Fighters can and do call each other names all they want, but Term is right there. Brown wasn't calling names on a specific fighter, but spoke bad about his employers product in public and that's nothing an employer likes to hear.


That maybe but no one can deny dana white is living proof of do as I say not as I do


----------



## EVERLOST (May 28, 2007)

Who gives a crap? It got him ratings for his podcast and he likes naked chicks. Big freakin deal.


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

EVERLOST said:


> Who gives a crap? It got him ratings for his podcast and he likes naked chicks. Big freakin deal.


:thumb02: :drink01:


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

ReptilianSlayer said:


> No idea how that makes him a bad ass, but his reaction to Sonnens comments was hilarious. I genuinely don't think he had any idea who he was.


He just couldnt give a shit. "Brock, you are being brought in so that you can fight Cain Velasquez for the title". "Who?". "The champion!". "Never heard of him". "...He beat YOU".


----------



## sucrets (Jul 8, 2007)

Cue the feminists...


----------

